# ati czy nvidia, nvidia czy ati

## kion

Nie zaczynam kolejnej bitwy.....

Mam dwie grafiki. Starą sparkle gf fx5600 ze 128MB ram i his radeona 9550.

Aktualnie używam GF i nie mam problemu ze sterownikami i tvoutem, choć używam raczej mało ze względu na dodatkowego dxr3.

Czy warto rezygnować z gf na rzecz ati?

Gram niewiele, ale posiadam monitor 21 cali.

----------

## Aktyn

 *kion wrote:*   

> Nie zaczynam kolejnej bitwy.....

 

My sie nie bijemy, wymieniamy tylko poglądy, rzucamy argumentami, obalamy mity itp

 *kion wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mam dwie grafiki. Starą sparkle gf fx5600 ze 128MB ram i his radeona 9550.
> 
> Aktualnie używam GF i nie mam problemu ze sterownikami i tvoutem, choć używam raczej mało ze względu na dodatkowego dxr3.
> ...

 

Co do samej jakości to zależy nie tylko od chipu (ati czy nvidia) ale także od samego producenta karty (choc pewnien nie jestem, ale np. jakość użytych filtrów itp)

Zamień, podziel sie wrażeniami co do jakości obrazu czy jakości softwaru.

Czytałem że bardziej realistyczna kolorystyka jest w ATI, ale na co ci kolorki jak, masz scene źle wyrenderowaną, Problemy sofwarowe zresztą ati ma nie tylko  na linuksie, tak swoją drogą. Choć poprawiają sie z czasem.

----------

## sza_ry

Zdecydowanie trzymam stronę Ati  :Wink:  jak widać w podpisie  :Smile:  monitor CRT 19”

Na poważnie, potwierdzam to co napisał Aktyn;

Dawniej Ati samo robiło kompletne karty, i można było być pewnym jakości elementów.

Teraz obie firmy sprzedają procesory, resztę kompletuje producent danej karty.

Bardzo wiele zależy od jakości niedocenianych elementów poza procesorem i pamięciami.

Zwłaszcza jeśli używamy analogowego d-sub lub analogowej części dvi, mamy do czynienia z w-cz

i swoje znaczenie mają jakość laminatu i gniazda  :Wink: 

Tak więc wiele zależy od producenta danej karty; najlepiej porównać bezpośrednio  :Smile: 

----------

## kion

teraz właśnie zwróciłem uwagę na to że ati ma aktywne chłodzenie, a w moim starym gf jest przerobione przezemnie na pasywne. To przeważa na korzyść gf. Ale mam jeszcze pytnaie odnoście generowania obrazu na tvout. Właściwie daję sobie za pomocą dxr3 rady, ale nie mogę niestety zrobić na tv pokazu slajdów. Dlatego musze mieć wyjście tv z grafiki. Na radeonie jest jakiś chip ati rage do tego i przejściówka na svideo, ale wolę korzystać z luminancji i chrominancji osobno. Jak to wygląda pod linuksem? Mam 25 m kabla pociągniętego do tv.

PS

Kolejną rzecz jaką posiadam i nie wiem czy zmieniać, to procesor i płyta. Teraz mam Epoxa na nforce2 i athlona xp 1800 taktowanego na około 1800  Mhz. Ale mam jeszcze płytę  gigabyte z procesorem p4 2,6Ghz Notrhwood bodajże, płyta na intelu 848p

Warto zmieniać? 

Czasami sobie coś pokompiluję  :Wink: 

Ps2 

zawsze byłem zwolennikiem Amd

----------

## WujekStaszek

A ja uwazam, ze sterowniki Linuksowe Nvidii sa lepsze od tych ATi. 

A co do plyty glownej i procka - chyba warto, ten P4 jest szybszy ;]

----------

## kion

zostaję przy nvidii, ale nie wiem co z płytą ta pod p4 - nie ma chyba pamięci w trybie asynchronicznym. To jest gigabyte na inteli 848p. Teraz mam nforce2 i jest dual ddr...

----------

## mbar

Ma tryb asynchroniczny, 848p to dobry chipset. A przy okazji, Athlony XP nie są w stanie skorzystać z trybu dual channel (128-bitów), bo mają szynę FSB tylko 64-bitową (chodzi o szerokość danych).

Pracowałem kiedyś na takim sprzęcie, jak i na P4. Polecam jednak zamianę, to Twoje P4 da się bez problemu podkręcić na 3000 MHz, a jak dobrze pójdzie to i na 3200 MHz. Na pewno będzie szybszy od AXP 1800.

----------

## kion

platformę jednak zmienię. Jedynie co mnie boli to chłodzenie. Standardowy box Intela trasznie hałasuje. Teraz mam ładnie orzerobionego zwykłego arctica i komp jest b cichy. Czy są jakieś wentylatory pod Intela, które można szergeowo połączyć z kolejnym? Teraz mam jeden wentylator na drugim. Działają w szeregu.

----------

## mbar

 *kion wrote:*   

> Działają w szeregu.

 

Bez sensu, nic na tym nie zyskujesz (może tylko jakieś procenty). Nie warto. Polecam poczytać co nieco na temat konstrukcji silników odrzutowych, tam się stosuje takie konstrukcje jako wielostopniowe sprężarki  :Wink:  Bez specjalnych profili łopatek to po prostu nie działa. No chyba, że górny ma średnicę 120 mm, a dolny 80 mm i są połączone specjalną tubą. Nakładanie dwóch zykłych wentyli na siebie to zagranie typu "mam większego". Chcesz, to poczytaj http://www.overclockers.com/tips336/

"Fan stacking can work, but only under certain conditions; if these conditions are not present, fan stacking can actually result in worse performance. Even if the necessary conditions are met, don't think you can get twice the airflow - if you're lucky, MAYBE an additional 20%.

As I understand the theory behind fan stacking, the essential problem is that air leaving the first fan's blades comes off at something like a 45 degree angle. Unless the second fan can take the air in undisturbed at that angle, all you do is create a lot of turbulence and noise, with little or no performance boost."

Z radiatorów polecam uniwersalny Big Typhoon od Thermaltake, nie jest zbyt drogi.

----------

## kion

kurcze no nie wiem. Tej konfiguracji używam długo i działa bardzo dobrze. Chlodzenie jest wystarczające i komp się ani razu nie zawiesił. A od kiedy mam gentoo, to trochę się uzywa procesora.

PS 

no i nie mam żadanego hałasu i turbulencji. Może jeszcze ktoś się wypowie. A procek jest podkręcony na 1800 Mhz.

----------

## mbar

Jak usuniesz jeden wiatrak, to pewnie okaże się, że chłodzenie nadal jest dobre.

----------

## kion

sprawdzę to i dam znać jak wyszło.

----------

## pwe

jako karta graf. lepszy Radek, da sie go pewnie jak większość 9550 podkrecić, ale ze sterownikami juz pewnie na korzyść Nvidii (seria fx jesli chodzi o gry to klapa była,, jkaość ogolna obrazdu deko tez gorsza, ale deko)

za intelem przemawia TYLKO -> HT (chyba ten model ma). Minusem jest o 1/3 wieksze zurzycie prądu, większe rachunki. wydajność moze po podkreceniu bedzie wieksza, na 2.6 jak bedzie to niekoniecznie.

----------

## Drwisz

Zawsze uważałem, że karta graficzna jest obojętna a wszystko zależy od konfiguracji. Ale ostanio dokonałem spostrzeżenia. Zmieniłem kartę z radeona6200 na gf6600. Lubię sobie czasami zaklikać myszką na śmierć chordy wrogów w Diablo2 pod cedegą. Gdy miałem zainstalowaną kartę ati pojawiały się zatrzymania obrazu. Pod nvidią brak takiego efektu, pomyślałem: no cóż dużo szybsza karta. Ale coś mnie podkusiło i zainstalowałem starego gf2mx. Również takiego efektu nie ma. Z powrotem zainstalowałem ati. Znów taki sam efekt. Zdecydowanie obciążenie systemu przez ati jest dużo wyższe od  nvidii(niezależnie od modelu karty). Wnioski wyciągnij sam.

Kion: Fajny chłopak gratuluję.

----------

